# Crinkled fingernails and sleep queries



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello,

I'm looking for a bit of advice. My son's fingernails have developed a crinkled appearance (sorry but I may not be describing this well) on the part on his finger (not the bit that gets cut). I'm worried it may be a sign of some kind of deficiency. Have you ever come across this before and do you know what causes it? I had tried really hard to hold off weaning him until 6 months but my DH got fed up of him looking at us longingly when we were eating and smacking his lips, so we started him on very basic solids at exactly 24 weeks. So far he has only had baby rice, potato, carrot, butternut squash and banana for one meal a day (mainly lunch) and he is quite enthusiastic about trying things.

The other issue is that I have never managed to get the knack of getting him to bed at a sensible or consistent time. I follow a similar routine most nights, though sometimes unfortunately I am a bit later starting it than I would like. I have always aimed for a bedtime of 8pm for him but don't think I have ever succeeded in achieving this. Most nights he falls asleep while having his bedtime feed, but sometimes he wakes to feed on the second side and then won't go back to sleep. Occasionally I have succeeded in putting him to bed awake, but the past couple of nights I tried this and he just lay there awake for over half an hour getting increasingly irritable. I'm at a bit of a loss what to do to help him get to sleep at a sensible time. He rarely sleeps more than half an hour at a time during the day, for a maximum of three naps, and then only occasionally gets as much as ten hours at night, so I'm worried he isn't getting enough sleep. During school term time we are often out three or four days per week and I'm worried this is affecting his daytime sleep, so I've been trying to give him regular naps and stay at home over the holidays. Do you think being out and about so much is a factor affecting him getting enough sleep?

Sorry for so many questions!

Many thanks,
Elaine


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Elaine

Re his finger nails- I would ask your Gp as I would need to ''see'' them.

Sleep- Stick to as routine!! Decide what you want...its really important and will help you as he gets older as he will know

ie 7pm bath...massage....read a story...sing some songs...8pm Night Feed

Going out during the day will upset his routine, however you do need to go out! Just make sure its the night time routine that you rarely distrupt.

When he is breast feeding and stops have you tried breast compression (google breast compression jack newman).

Look to see what night time routine can fit in with your evenings and let me know

Jxx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks very much Jeanette  

I'm hoping it's not just a fluke but the past two nights we've managed an 8.30 and 8.20pm bedtime!! Plus daytime naps are better than before. I'll have his nails looked at and let you know what I find out.

Just doing a Google search on breast compression.

Thanks again.
Best wishes,
Elaine


----------

